# Fehler im IE, aber nicht in der IDE - wie finden?



## System.exit(0) (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

bei meinem Spiel funktioniert in der IDE alles einwandfrei (zumindest sind bisher bei x-Durchläufen keien Fehler aufgetreten).
Im Internet-Explorer hängt sich das Applet aber jedesmal beim Initialisieren des zweiten Levels auf.
Der Code in der IDE ist fehlerfrei und das Programm läuft dort problemlos durch.

Es werden beim Level-initialisieren keine Dateien mehr gelesen. Das Einlesen ALLER Daten passiert beim Start des Applets. In einer Klasse werden hierbei sowohl alle Bilder als auch alle *.dat Dateien gespeichert. Beim Initialisieren des Levels werden nur noch die notwendigen Bilder und Eigenschaften aus der LevelData-Klasse kopiert.

Mit welchen Mitteln kann ich dem Fehler auf die Spur kommen, wenn in der IDE alles läuft aber eben nicht im Explorer?

Gruß

System.exit(0)


----------



## faetzminator (18. Jan 2010)

Funktioniert es allgemein als exportiertes Jar nicht oder hast du ein Problem mit dem Applet Plugin des IEs? Funktioniert es im FF? Was steht im Error Log / der Java Konsole?


----------



## System.exit(0) (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

das Applet läuft nicht.
Genau das ist ja die Frage: Wie komme ich an die Informationen, warum der IE sich aufhängt.
Wo finde ich das Errolog im IE?

Gruß

System.exit(0)


----------



## faetzminator (18. Jan 2010)

Falls du die Sun Java Installation hast, solltest du (zumindest im IE 6) unter dem Menupunkt "Extras" einen eintrag "Sun Java Console" finden. Ansonsten solltest du sicherstellen, dass du die Sun Java Version installiert hast und diese verwendet wird. Microsoft liefert (bzw. lieferte früher) eine eigene Version einer JVM, mit welcher allerdings immer wieder Probleme auftreten. Was gibt dir in der Konsole ([win]+[r] - "cmd") der Befehl "java -version" aus?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jan 2010)

System.exit(0) hat gesagt.:


> Mit welchen Mitteln kann ich dem Fehler auf die Spur kommen, wenn in der IDE alles läuft aber eben nicht im Explorer?


Gibts Ausgaben auf der Java-Konsole?


----------



## System.exit(0) (18. Jan 2010)

Wie kann ich denn die Java-Konsole einsehen, wenn das Applet läuft?
Anscheinend stehe ich hier gerade etwas auf der Leitung.
In der IDE sehe ich den Print-out der Console. aber beim IE, was muss cih da tun, um das zu sehen?

mfg

System.exit(0)

edit:

Ich schätze, dieser Link ist hier hilfreich:
Java Console


----------



## OliverKroll (23. Jan 2010)

Immer, wenn ein Applet gestartet wird, erscheint rechts unten auf dem Bildschirm bei den Symbolen das Java-Plugin-Symbol: mit rechter Maustaste draufdrücken und "Konsole öffnen" wählen. Das müßte eigentlich bei jedem Browser, egal, ob Internet Explorer, Firefox oder Opera, gehen.


----------

